# Zebra Danio Randomly Died



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

So... Friday night, I bought 3 Zebra Danio's along with shrimp and snails, and they were doing fine and healthy even this morning but I got home from school at about 4 and found one belly up and all pale white and I was wondering if I should move all my fish to another tank or what I should do, but all the other fish are fine and normal. BTW my ph is right, I used a "correct ph" tablet right before we got them and I have fish less cycled the tank. Also, I was wondering what I put the fish in to take it to the pet store.
Thanks


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

You sure it's fully cycled? 

pH doesn't matter as long as it's constant. Using chemicals to lower or raise the pH is harder on fish than a constant pH.

You can just put them in a ziplock bag to take back.


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

crap, now all three are dead. RIP  now I feel terrible, but everything was set up right, and I have been researching this for a long long time and everything was just how it should be


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Something is real bad!! Don't use ph adjusters!! Just keep it constant, it is way better for the fish. Most fish will adjust to what ever ph you have.

Now, how long did you down cycling the tank? What are you using to test the water? How did you acclimitise the fish? Have you used an aerosol around the tank? Did you use glass cleaner?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

definetly try to stear away from any chemicals unless it is a dire emergency.. do you have a test kit to check for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates? are they strips or liquid? and if you did a fishless cycle, for how long and what exactly did you do?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you tested the tank for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? This is the only way to know for sure the nitrogen cycle completed. What method did you use to do a fishless cycle. A cycle doesn't mean letting the tank run empty for a period.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Have you tested the tank for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? This is the only way to know for sure the nitrogen cycle completed. What method did you use to do a fishless cycle. A cycle doesn't mean letting the tank run empty for a period.


+1 
sounds like ammonia or nitrite shock. since you havent mentioned the ammonia or nitrites im guessing you dont have a kit yet? what size tank are the fish in? throw out the ph tablets and get ammonia and nitrite testers (I use drops to check ammonia and strips to check nitrites and nitrates). my zebra danios have been alive for 5 months in my 55 gallon which has a ph of 8.3 so it goes to show you that the chemicals will effect the fish more negatively than the "recommended ph level" will. also I would not add any more fish until you know for certain from test kits that your tank has cycled. good luck and hope things go better for you!

IMPORTANT: when you take your fish back make sure you take in TWO bags. the deceased fish in one and fill a separate bag with just water. most stores will test the water for you but putting the dead fish in the water can make the ammonia go up. again, good luck!


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

ONE OF MY FISH ISN'T DEAD!!!!! I thought it was, but when I took it out of the tank, it started flopping around in the net so I put it back and it is fine. I checked all the levels, I forgot the exact levels, but the chlorine, ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, and ph were all great. One other thing, today, I got home from school and noticed bubbles on the top of my tank from the air stone, and the water was kinda cloudy so I did a partial water change and it is much better.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

what kind of test kit are you using?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

have you tried any live plants and if so what kinds?


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, I do have live plants but I forgot what kind... we got them at petsmart. here is the testing kit I am using Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master and Mini Test Kits - Water Conditioners - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## nathey6 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have the master kit


----------

